# Disgrace



## EDDIE12

I have tried to warn people twice about my bad experience with a detailer but this site doesnt allow it so i have put a thread up on RMS about my experience if anyone is interested.:thumb:


----------



## hippyross

get some pics of proof up eddie

show people what its like


----------



## Deano

eddie as said in our pm. We do sympathise but this is between you and the detailer. Who isn't a supporter by the way so really has nothing to do with dw and without his side of the story its not fair to come on here and make libelous comments about a company.


----------



## Skodaw

As has already been said, the "person" - as I wont call him a detailer is not a DW supporter and is therefor not under any control from DW. This is as good a reason as any to use DW supporter professionals - whose work you will have been able to see before.


----------



## EDDIE12

Don't think people are getting my drift on the matter pal. The car in question is in very good shape(was before hand) what am saying is i paid someone 185 notes to do nothing but a glorified wash and polish(WITH A B&Q SANDER) and cover my car with polish splatter.


----------



## EDDIE12

Deano said:


> eddie as said in our pm. We do sympathise but this is between you and the detailer. Who isn't a supporter by the way so really has nothing to do with dw and without his side of the story its not fair to come on here and make libelous comments about a company.


Totally agree Deano, so why delete my thread why not give the detailer:lol: a chance to defend himself


----------



## dubnut71

Eddie - I can't actually see the point you are trying to make with your thread but I'll persist......

If you were to PM me and offer to come round and do my car, turn up and generally leave it in a poorer condition than I expected and charge me for the purpose then I would be rightly aggrieved.

But.... In letting you do so without any sort of bona fide other than you stating "I can do it mate" then I would be as much at fault as you. The paid pro's here detail for a living, carry insurance and have documentable proof of their previous work. If you had a problem with one of them and both sides of that story were visibly presented in a manner devoid of all emotion then I am pretty sure the mods and owners of this site would assist.

Its a tough break and one thats never going to make you feel good but I can assure you, from an outside and independent point of view, persisting with calling the guy out for it on an internet forum is neither going to make it any better nor get you any recourse...

Feel for you there but its really not going to help.


----------



## -Kev-

EDDIE12 said:


> Totally agree Deano, so why delete my thread why not give the detailer:lol: a chance to defend himself


because he's not a DW supporter and the problem is nothing to do with DW - as Dean has already said


----------



## quattrogmbh

-Kev- said:


> because he's not a DW supporter and the problem is nothing to do with DW - as Dean has already said


Even if the detailer in question were a DW supporter, any issue with a service provided by them is a matter between the detailer and "their" customer. DW is not legally associated with the service consumer.

Moderation is managed as a policy by DW. The OP can post his personal opinions through any media of his choice, but must bear in mind that it may be litigious. DW's moderation policy may be to remove such postings to mitigate the risk as the publisher.


----------



## -Kev-

quattrogmbh said:


> *Even if the detailer in question were a DW supporter, any issue with a service provided by them is a matter between the detailer and "their" customer. DW is not legally associated with the service consumer.*
> Moderation is managed as a policy by DW. The OP can post his personal opinions through any media of his choice, but must bear in mind that it may be litigious. DW's moderation policy may be to remove such postings to mitigate the risk as the publisher.


thanks for stating the obvious :thumb:


----------



## EDDIE12

-Kev- said:


> thanks for stating the obvious :thumb:


I posted on here looking a detailer and was pm'd by this member saying he was a pro and would do a first class job. If am breaking any rules by letting other members in N.Ireland know about this detailer then am truly sorry and will leave it at that


----------



## EDDIE12

-Kev- said:


> because he's not a DW supporter and the problem is nothing to do with DW - as Dean has already said


But i was contacted though this site so does that not mean anything?


----------



## dubnut71

EDDIE12 said:


> But i was contacted though this site so does that not mean anything?


I was contacted by a truly horrendously fat bird on facebook once but unfortunately I don't think I would have any recourse in pursuing the matter with them now...


----------



## -Kev-

no, because he's taken a possible job away from someone on here who pays to advertise detailing services by being (imo) a bit sneaky with a PM to you - not saying thats your fault, just a bit sneaky on their part. i can see why you want to warn people but posting on here puts the mods in a difficult spot..


----------



## EDDIE12

-Kev- said:


> no, because he's taken a possible job away from someone on here who pays to advertise detailing services by being (imo) a bit sneaky with a PM to you - not saying thats your fault, just a bit sneaky on their part. i can see why you want to warn people but posting on here puts the mods in a difficult spot..


Fair enough, am saying no more on the matter all i was doing was warning people like me looking to get there pride and joy detailed by a pro. It's not like am getting any gains from posting this, at the end off the day people will more than likely get ripped off still like i did if people are stopped when they try to warn fellow car lovers off poor workmanship.


----------



## EDDIE12

dubnut71 said:


> I was contacted by a truly horrendously fat bird on facebook once but unfortunately I don't think I would have any recourse in pursuing the matter with them now...


Big girls need loving too.


----------



## -Kev-

iirc in the DW supporters list section, it says in small print about DW taking no responsability for the work done by the supporters on here - which i can fully understand tbh, hence why its not the sites problem. but thats another reason why theres paid supporters on here - so they can showcase their work for others to see if they want them to give their own car some TLC. i take it this 'detailer' had no previouus work to show you..?


----------



## EDDIE12

He has a website which looks very professional with work he said he done which looks good. Thats my last word on the matter, good night and god bless:wave:


----------



## quattrogmbh

-Kev- said:


> thanks for stating the obvious :thumb:


If it was obvious to everyone, there would be no need for moderation would there?


----------



## ClarkeG

As I said in your previous post which got locked you should have given us a shout, and as said above by several members there is a list of DW paid detailers whose work you can see on this forum. That's why you should never accept any detail offer that is via pm, it's all too sneaky and easy to get screwed.

Clarke


----------



## EDDIE12

You live and learn Clarke by your mistakes Hopefully the detailer in question has the balls to respond to this thread.


----------



## tim

It's a little naive to believe that anyone who pays up £150 is be considered a 'Professional' without hesitation.

Just some food for thought chaps.


----------



## PJS

You mean charges, not pays up, Tim.
Pricing is not indicative of level of skill, just a matter of what they consider their time to be worth.
It's the B&Q sander (call me a snob) that would've had me raising an eyebrow.

Eddie, I'm sorry to hear of your plight, and if you're (ever) in Belfast, give me a shout and I'll run the paint gauge over it before you start on it yourself.
At least that way you'll know of any areas of concern, etc.


----------



## -Kev-

quattrogmbh said:


> If it was obvious to everyone, there would be no need for moderation would there?


says in the supporters list that DW accepts no responsibility for detailing work done by the supporters - all people need to do is read it, if it's not 'obvious'. if someone let's a non supporter work on their car it's nothing to do with DW and not their problem if the work is poor.
any, hope you get the car sorted Eddie - Ronnie and Clarke will do a sterling job if you take the car to them


----------



## tim

Phil, you clearly missed my point.


----------



## Ronnie

to be honest the money you paid would not justify a correction. its a harsh wake up to the price of a proper detail. We would not do correction for that money as it simply does not pay us to do so. its like everything else if you do it on the cheap you get a cheap job. if you want leave the car over to us and we will assess the condition of the car and then give you a quote for a correction to the level you would be happy with.

To be blatently truthful there is only a handful of people in Ireland who "detail" cars who are of a level of skill that they can call themselves detailers.


----------



## bigperm

ronnie i sent you a pm there did you receive it


----------



## absolute

i'm just in from a night out. seen the headline, seen the inital thread, rubbed hands, putthe kettle on. after 3 pages, still no pics or name shame. what a scandal fail.

please pm me when any of you guys have some scandal, i was really looking forward to that.


----------



## RaceGlazer

If there's no paperwork, no contract or schedule of works to be completed and the price is too good to be true, then you get what you pay for.
You don't state what car you have size wise, but £185 is very cheap for a full correction by a proper pro using good quality materials. When buying anything involving a high degree of custom work or personal servcie, reputation and references are everything, and its all to easy to hide behind a credible looking website.
If a bloke knocks on your door offering to tarmac your drive.........


----------



## Eddy

tim said:


> It's a little naive to believe that anyone who pays up £150 is be considered a 'Professional' without hesitation.
> 
> Just some food for thought chaps.





PJS said:


> You mean charges, not pays up, Tim.
> Pricing is not indicative of level of skill, just a matter of what they consider their time to be worth.


I think he was more talking about the fact that just because someone has paid £150 to be a DW supporter, doesn't mean they are the dogs danglies instantly.


----------



## The Cueball

EDDIE12 said:


> You live and learn Clarke by your mistakes Hopefully the detailer in question has the balls to respond to this thread.


You have got a damn cheek.

Why didn't you have the balls to take it up with him face to face instead of being a little pu**y and paying for work you didn't like???

No, you're nothing more than a keyboard warrior coming onto a website to stir trouble for people behind their backs....

People like you make me sick, why don't you grow some balls and sort your own problems out face to face like a man.....?

:thumb:


----------



## tweetybelfast

dam cue ball bit tight to the knuckle but so true, why did you pay for something you were not happy with . if you had some in to paint your house and they spilled paint over your carpet would you still pay them hell no. get pics up and show the damage. what did the person say when you told him you were not happy ? have you told him about this post so that he can comment? and surely we should be able to warn people about possible rip offs is that not what these forums ar all about. may be more than 2 cents worth but sure


----------



## Deano

Eddy said:


> I think he was more talking about the fact that just because someone has paid £150 to be a DW supporter, doesn't mean they are the dogs danglies instantly.


absolutley, advertising on here does not mean you are in anyway qualified. however, I would go as far as to say all our supporters are the real deal. you can see their work in abundance in the studio and lots of members have had their car detailed by DW supporters so can easily be contacted for a reference.

That's the end of this now please chaps. the member in question is being discussed as we dont like sneaky pm's bypassing those that pay their hard earned to advertise on here.

He is not a DW supporter, (not that this would have made much difference anyway),we have not heard his side of the story and there is nothing DW can do about it so to keep potentially libelous comments off the forum this thread will be locked and no more threads on it please!!


----------

